# Smit Nederland wheelhouse wanted



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I have just scrapped an old Dickie today and took lots of fittings I added to it off for re-use.....and then, having charged my batteries on my 'Eryri' - a semi conversion of the Hobby Engine 'Southampton' got to thinking.....as it poured down with rain so bang when the sail...!

I have a couple of hulls and I was wondering, does anyone possibly have an old Smit Nederland wheelhouse they don't want? Maybe you took it off one you scrapped - and there it is, gathering dust. I'd prefer it to be with all the windows and doors cut out but it could be painted or not, glazed or not, in need of TLC or what have you......

If you do, can you PM me? Willing to pay costs and P&P.

In hope!

Jonty


----------



## uk083590 (May 5, 2008)

there a smit nederland wheelhouse and some fittings from the billings kit on ebay at the moment, i looked up model tug boat


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ta - yes I have bid for it but my track record with e.bay is not good. I never seem to get what I bid for!

Jonty


----------

